# when to start  foxfarm grow big?



## krazycraker (Nov 23, 2007)

i just bought some foxfarm grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom, when do i start using the grow big on my clones, and how much do i use? do i go by the chart? according to the chart i should use big bloom in week 1. my clones are in fox farm ocean forest soil. should i wait a couple of weeks? thanks for the help


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

How old are your clones, and have they rooted yet?  Have the lower leaves begun to yellow, which is a sign of rooting.


----------



## berserker (Nov 23, 2007)

krazycraker said:
			
		

> i just bought some foxfarm grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom, when do i start using the grow big on my clones, and how much do i use? do i go by the chart? according to the chart i should use big bloom in week 1. my clones are in fox farm ocean forest soil. should i wait a couple of weeks? thanks for the help


Well that chart is for seedlings,not clones.But you do have to wait until your clones start to take root before I'd give them any nutes.When you do get roots,start the Grow Big at HALF dose,then slowly bring up the doseage to full strength.Then follow the feeding chart from there.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## krazycraker (Nov 23, 2007)

no it has not start to root yet, it was really an accidental clone, broke it off. thanks for the info,


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 23, 2007)

Dont use the feeding schedule on the bottle.

GO FIND the FOXFARM NUTE FEEDING SCHEDULE...

usiung FF ocean forest.. You dont have to add any nutes for at least
2/3 weeks....    You wont be using alot of Grow BIG.. 
But you will be using BIG BLOOM alot..

goodluck on your grow..

oh yea.. go ahead and get the supplements.. Open Sesame, Beastie bloom
and Cha Ching...


----------



## krazycraker (Nov 24, 2007)

i have the feeding schedule from foxfarm, what are the supplements for, the person helping me at worms way said nothing about those


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 24, 2007)

krazycraker said:
			
		

> i have the feeding schedule from foxfarm, what are the supplements for, the person helping me at worms way said nothing about those


 
i'll just quote from the FF supplement advertisement.

Using FF line of nutes is like having a Olympic athlete, and
using the supplement is like giving hte olympic athlete steroids.

BTW:  the Foxfarm feeding schedule is here on MP some where
just "search"


----------

